# Anesthesia 00813 or 00731 with 00812?



## beachgrl62 (Jan 18, 2018)

I am curious what the correct reporting would be when a patient comes in for a screening colonoscopy and also has a EGD at the same time? Would we use the combo code with the Z12.11 primary? Or would we use the two separate codes 00731 and 00812? I have searched and searched for this with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## kboyd22 (Jan 18, 2018)

*EGD and Colonoscopy*

You will actually use 00813 for the anesthesia.


----------



## Somit (Jan 19, 2018)

*modifier PT or 33 with 813*

Hi 
I have a query ;

Would be grateful if anyone can tell if  mod 33 would be used when we have only one DX (Screening) for the Colonoscopy and  other dx ( findings) are related to upper GI Endoscopy(eg k44.9, and k29.70) then should we use “PT” or 33 modifier here? Please see below case and advise. However, colonoscopy is done only for screening and without any findings.The insurance is commercial

For commercial insurance ,as per rule in 2017 ; commercial payors did not recognise PT so we had to  use mod 33. 

Thanks


----------



## alknud12 (Feb 14, 2018)

As we (a small group of us) understand it, we are no longer to use the -33 modifier. And with Medicare the -PT is only acceptable on the 00811 code. They've been denied for the 00812 and 00813.


----------

